# Changement de curseur



## jiraya sama (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais pourvoir changer les curseur de mon mac mais aimant les défi j'aimerais faire le logiciel moi même. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas ou sont "ranger" les curseur par défaut de mac. Mon idée serait de les remplacer en faisant une sauvegarde préalable (et en remettant les fichiers originaux lors de la désinstallation du logiciel). Est ce possible ?


Merci de vos réponses et bonne année à tous.


----------



## jiraya sama (4 Janvier 2010)

Pas de réponses ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

Il y avait un logiciel qui s'appelait Mighty Mouse qui faisait cela mais Unsanity a arrêté son développement avec Tiger. Comme t'as pas précisé ta version de Mac OSX.


----------

